# nmapfe



## ccc (Aug 6, 2009)

hi

I cannot find nmapfe in den ports on my freeBSD 7.2


----------



## adamk (Aug 6, 2009)

That's because it isn't in ports.  Take a look at security/zenmap

Adam


----------

